# sf pair



## mpvv (Nov 13, 2008)

looking to purchase an ancient pair or budapest pair of birds. i would prefer one of each so I could breed please call 813 505 8366 if someone can help me here in tampa florida or will ship, can also email me at [email protected]


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

There are some Budapest Short Faced Tumblers on eggbid right now...


----------

